# Patients in ER



## Sharry49 (Dec 19, 2021)

I came home from the ER after a 2.5 day stay on Wednesday. Ii was sick with something non-Covid. The healthcare workers are broken. These tv stories of nurses standing by beds holding hands is a lie. The staff has devolved to sitting at their stations scrolling their phones. They have been driven to insanity. I could not believe my eyes. Don’t neglect yourself or you will be neglected in the end.


----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2021)

I had just the opposite experience during my 2-day stay, mostly in a room in the ER, in September.

Everyone was attentive, even though they were busy as bees.  After a while, it got to where I *wished* they'd be a little less attentive.  I could not have received better care if my own Mama was taking care of me......


----------



## Sharry49 (Dec 19, 2021)

jujube said:


> I had just the opposite experience during my 2-day stay, mostly in a room in the ER, in September.
> 
> Everyone was attentive, even though they were busy as bees.  After a while, it got to where I *wished* they'd be a little less attentive.  I could not have received better care if my own Mama was taking care of


----------



## Sharry49 (Dec 19, 2021)

Different month; different variant; greater number of patients in ER.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 19, 2021)

can vary greatly by where people are...
some may be overwhelmed some may be bored to tears. 

Think that is an excellent example of why many people do not buy into some stories from others. 
 I am always amazed at how many people love to only picture what someone told them instead of seeing and Believing what you can see for yourself.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 20, 2021)

Learned a lot when I spent the weekend in the ER because of an accident.  The EMTs had a hard time deciding which ER to use because of the virus.  They were comparing which one according to how full they were with the virus.  I had had both shots so that made it a bit easier they said.


----------



## old medic (Dec 20, 2021)

SHarry, Jujube and Terry, you all hit on a very real problem with ERs around the county without noticing....
WHY were you in the ER for DAYS????? The ER staff is there to deal with EMERGENCYS... 
Fix the immediate and send them home or to definitive care... The Hospitals are full or short on staff and the backup over runs the ER
and care suffers. Our local Trauma center ER has nearly 100 beds and they have been holding admitted patients in there for months...
as many as 48 the other day. Many never see a room and get discharged from the ER. People coming to the ER have had wait times of 8 HOURS before care....


----------



## terry123 (Dec 20, 2021)

I needed x-rays and it was 2 in the morning.  Even though I came by ambulance all of the ERs here were crowded.  Then the x--rays had to be read and there was a shift change for all of them.  So, I was there almost all weekend.  Finally got discharged.  You make it sound like it was my fault and I don't appreciate it!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 20, 2021)

People are held in the ERs because there are no hospital beds available.  Our hospital has two different waiting rooms.  The general one when you first go in, and a second one where nurses are.  On my recent trip to the ER, I had to wait in the ER waiting room for a room to become available for a couple of hours and I had heart issues.  I was taken from the general ER waiting room.

Then I was triaged, in the triage room where an EKG was done, and blood was drawn before I was taken to the ER waiting room where patients can be “watched”.  Once a room in the ER is available, you get a room, and see the doctor.  Then is 5 or 6 hours before you leave because certain heart blood tests have to be repeated over a period of time.

Which is why I hate to go to the ER.  And even though they have told me to go when the chest pain reaches a certain level-not going back.  It just takes too darn long.

They, my regular doc, wanted me to go when I fell-Hmm, nope


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 20, 2021)

There were issues with ERs and nursing staffs prior to the virus. One of the big issues is many hospitals/systems have gone to staffing agencies and a lot of them float from hospital to hospital daily which they frequently don't where stuff is, that hospital or set of doctors policies & practices etc, And there is frequently friction between core staff and agency/contracted nurses. And there are skill discrepencies among doctors on shift or available specialists. 

Comes down to supervision that actually knows what's going on and they can take action based on the real situation


----------



## win231 (Dec 20, 2021)

Jeni said:


> can vary greatly by where people are...
> some may be overwhelmed some may be bored to tears.
> 
> Think that is an excellent example of why many people do not buy into some stories from others.
> I am always amazed at how many people love to only picture what someone told them instead of seeing and Believing what you can see for yourself.


For some, life is easier when they allow others to program them.  It eliminates the requirement to think.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2021)

I agree, Win. And the anti-vaxxers are a perfect example of that.


----------



## old medic (Dec 22, 2021)

terry123 said:


> .  Finally got discharged.  You make it sound like it was my fault and I don't appreciate it!!


I'm sorry you took it the wrong way, That was not my intention. Its the backlog of patients sitting waiting on a room, thats was my point.


----------

